# Pattern request for these slippers



## terri0949

Does anyone have the directions for these slippers or know where I could get it. 

Thanks


----------



## Ongoing

Hello Terri, if you buy a ball of Phentex yarn the pattern is usually with it.


----------



## jvallas

Some choices: https://www.google.com/search?q=phentex+slippers+pattern&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## stitcher222

http://www.yarns-and.com/phentex-slipper-pattern.html


----------



## rainie

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/checkerboard-slippers.html


----------



## grandi15

I can't begin to count how many pairs of these I have made in the last 50 years. I always made the checkerboard style. But I cant make them anymore because spinal stenosis has weakened my hands to the point that I can't hold the tension that is required to make them nice and firm. All of my family and friends are very disappointed, because they have probably been one of the most loved and appreciated gifts I have made over the years.


----------



## vovotitus

nice


----------



## Dany-Elle

Done in multiple of 5
For women usually cast on 45
For men usually cast on 55
Knit all rows, change colours every 5 stitches, and 6 rows, then switch colours
To finish, leave long tail and on last row, slip thru every stitch and pull tight


----------



## Altice

terri0949 said:


> Does anyone have the directions for these slippers or know where I could get it.
> 
> Thanks


Here are some patterns on sale at Etsy, not expensive.
https://www.etsy.com/market/phentex_slipper_pattern


----------



## knit4ES

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/striped-slippers.html


----------



## mhretired63

:sm01: yes I have this pattern, would you like it?


----------



## MaudButler

terri0949 said:


> Does anyone have the directions for these slippers or know where I could get it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MaudButler

Can you please put the pattern in AFRIKAANS


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MaudButler said:


> Can you please put the pattern in AFRIKAANS


A) In order to translate a pattern, the translator must know the craft and craft-specific vocabulary in both languages. 
I am sure there are crafters able to do that, but I bet they wouldn’t do it for free. Translation is a JOB, and usually well paid.

B) Please, don’t bother replying to ancient topics! You probably saw this in the “Recommended Reading” at the bottom of a page. Waste of time! This topic is from 2017.

C) You say ‘pattern’, but several were listed. Even if someone were able to translate it for you, they would need to know which pattern you want.

Good luck!


----------



## tygger428

Keeping in mind JJs reminder of posting to a “zombie“ topic

Only the actual owner of the copyright can authorize a translation of their pattern. Anyone else doing this without their expressed permission is violating copyright laws.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tygger428 said:


> Keeping in mind JJs reminder of posting to a “zombie“ topic
> 
> Only the actual owner of the copyright can authorize a translation of their pattern. Anyone else doing this without their expressed permission is violating copyright laws.


Translating for one’s own use excepted.


----------



## tygger428

Certainly if you speak both the language it is written in & the language you want it to be written in, translate away

but if you don’t own the copyright to the pattern you have to keep that translation to yourself unless the copyright holder gives you permission to release it to the general public


----------

